# THE RUNWAY > Luxury Travel Forum >  Good hotels in Puri near railway station

## mano133

There are many good hotels in Puri near railway station. But only a good hotel close to the railway station will ensure a nice and enjoyable trip to Puri. .com provides online booking for many top rated hotels in Puri that are as close as 2 minutes walking distance from the station. If one wants to stay close to the station but not too close, you can pick hotels within 1-2 kms from the railway station. Make sure to check guest rating before booking a hotel.

Puri hotels

----------

